# Just bought a new tank



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I just bought a new 125G acrylic tank with the stand for $140. I love Craigslist.

Discus, here I come!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! I look forward to seeing this evolve. It's also fitting that this is your 2000th post. Congrats both ways!

:fun:


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy new tank day!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! 2000 posts. 

Anyway, I'm now debating between 2 huge HOB filters, 1 large canister filter, or a sump with filter material in it. The cabinet below looks like it could hold 20g to 30g tank for sump. 

I'm thinking either sump or canister. The 2 HOBs would be a bit of an eyesore.

I will be picking up the aquarium tomorrow (today technically). Here is the picture from Craigslist.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Brought it home today. Turns out its a 100g not a 125, but its still a great price on an acrylic tank and stand. 










Got some raw meat in there to start the filter cycling. I bought a Magnum 350 for it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Added 2 discus today. They are about the size of a tea saucer. One is a Pigeon Blood and the other is a Red Turquoise. I will have pictures soon. I was going to take pictures a minute ago, but I was stupid and added Zeolite (to reduce water hardness). I didn't rinse the Zeolite before I added it, and the powder spread throughout the tank real quick making it impossible to get a good photo. Plus the Pigeon Blood looks like he is still a bit stressed (dark colors and stress bars). I will try to get a good photo tomorrow.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

What are you planning to plant in there?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Right now, there are silk plants in there. I haven't come up with a plan for plants yet. I don't even have proper lighting yet.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice fish. I love the look of discus, but don't a tank big enough for them.


----------

